# Bison Hunt in Wyoming



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

I have a bull bison hunt in Wyoming. Any tips on shot placement broadside.? No head or neck shots allowed on this ranch.

It seems like the lung area is blocked by shoulder.

This ranch looks pretty good, looks like they're free-ranging as can be on a very large ranch. I decided I'm never going to draw the Henry's tag. Still waiting for my desert bighorn.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Shoot a big rifle tight on the shoulder, about 1/3 of the way up on the body I’ve seen several fall over dead within seconds of being hit right there


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The Alaska Dept. of Fish and Game has a lot of really good info on shot placement for bison. The pic in this link shows the vitals. As you can see, the heart sits pretty low and is well protected by the thick leg bone unless that leg is stepping forward. 
http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/index.cfm?adfg=deltabison.tipsshooting


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Okay perfect that's what I was thinking and that's what the guide says.

My big rifle is a 338 Winchester Magnum with Barnes ttsx 225 grain on top of reloader 19.

My backup rifle is bigger 375 h&h Magnum with 270 grain Barnes TSX on top of reloader 15.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Awesome! Great website! 👍


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

jungle said:


> Okay perfect that's what I was thinking and that's what the guide says.
> 
> My big rifle is a 338 Winchester Magnum with Barnes ttsx 225 grain on top of reloader 19.
> 
> My backup rifle is bigger 375 h&h Magnum with 270 grain Barnes TSX on top of reloader 15.


338 is a great bison round. My dad shot his last year with one. It worked awesome on it


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

My experience is one fair sized cow. At 100 yards she got knocked off her feet with a 165 accubond but got up and took another. Both were expanded perfectly and just under the hide on the far side. I was a bit surprised the 30/06 didn't get a pass though.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My Henry's cow did a backflip and died with 1 shot from a 180gr Nosler .300 Weatherby Mag to the join of the neck and spine at ~200 yards. 

We'll see what shot placement I will wind up using on my bull if I get lucky enough to find one here in a couple weeks. Alaska requires me to use a bullet at least 200gr though, so we'll see how these bad boys do.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ask nicely to borrow Goob's hand cannon. You only need to land a round somewhere in proximity of it, the shockwave will knock the bison over and kill it.




-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I did a bull bison hunt twice near Wheatland, WY few years back. High shoulder shot was preferred. Tight behind the shoulder vertically and an imaginary line from the base of the tail to its ear for horizontal. Used a 7mm WSM and 7mm Rem Mag with a 160 gr Nosler Partition.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice shooting and great bullet selection. Good luck on your hunt! You'll have to let us know how your loads performed.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Absolutely 👍. We'll keep this story going. More practice on Saturday, need to bong the gong from various distances and positions.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

High Desert Elk said:


> I did a bull bison hunt twice near Wheatland, WY few years back. High shoulder shot was preferred. Tight behind the shoulder vertically and an imaginary line from the base of the tail to its ear for horizontal. Used a 7mm WSM and 7mm Rem Mag with a 160 gr Nosler Partition.


Hey man that's my ranch! Sent you a pm.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Ask nicely to borrow Goob's hand cannon. You only need to land a round somewhere in proximity of it, the shockwave will knock the bison over and kill it.
> 
> -DallanC


KaBoom!!


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > Ask nicely to borrow Goob's hand cannon. You only need to land a round somewhere in proximity of it, the shockwave will knock the bison over and kill it.
> ...


Oh my what an auspicious achievement!

Congrats to WYOGOOB on getting his picture and his cute Lil Canon on a cereal box!!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;.

I hope you copyrighted "KABOOM!" LOL &#128514;


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

jungle said:


> Hey man that's my ranch! Sent you a pm.


Figured it was...;-)


----------



## headbones (Sep 7, 2019)

Friend who guides hunters on Wyoming National Park hunts says to shoot low. Too many hunters see half the upper body and all it is made of is long, tall hump vertebrae. Study the vitals and get the bullet in there. JW


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for you input. The hunt was amazing, this ranch did a great job. With my "pending" desert bighorn sheep tag I will never get the Henrys tag.

For now, this short video my buddy and I made should answer most pertinent questions.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

jungle said:


> Thanks everyone for you input. The hunt was amazing, this ranch did a great job. With my "pending" desert bighorn sheep tag I will never get the Henrys tag.
> 
> For now, this short video my buddy and I made should answer most pertinent questions.


Way2go!!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Cool - glad you were able to do it!


----------

